

Ask HN: How do you consume and stay on top of news? - prassarkar

Twitter, Facebook, RSS, GReader, Summify, custom intelligence solution? Share your tips or projects that help you:<p>a) consume a large variety of news sources<p>b) stay on top of it by reading only relevant interesting news<p>Edit1: formatting
======
orky56
It really comes down to priorities. If your goal is to consume the most amount
of information as possible, you cannot afford to go to multiple sources. This
is because you will be wasting your time with redundancy, getting used to a
different tone/bias, and the overall time of navigating somewhere else. This
is good for knowing stuff for "top of mind" reasons and just being "in the
loop."

That being said, if there's a particular topic you are interested in, you
should get multiple perspectives on it and become an active reader. This is
the stuff where you can not only recall information but you can contribute to
a meaningful discussion.

HN and Google News 7x a week. Google Reader on special topics 2-3x a week.
BusinessWeek/Time/FastCompany/Inc 1x a week.

------
jefftala
In the browser and on my phone I use: Google Reader, Twitter, and a little bit
of Facebook. My Google Reader has something like 150 sources and I generally
skim the headlines of all them together. If I've tapped that source I'll head
to Techmeme and HN directly.

On my iPad I subscribe to The Economist and I also use Flipboard (again, with
Google Reader).

Via shared links on Twitter and Facebook I generally end up on the NY Times a
few times a week, as well as the WSJ and Wired.

------
prassarkar
1\. GReader (can't keep track of 200+ feeds every day so I've pruned it to a
few dozen that I check every day and always sort by magic)

2\. HN (for tech related news)

3\. Curated newsletters (subscribed to Summify, Startup Reading List,and other
email newsletters that curate news daily/weekly)

4\. Zite (using it increasingly since it's machine learning algorithm is spot
on)

------
cpeterso
I read Google News' headlines in the morning to get a "what's happening in the
world today" overview. I use Google Reader to track some niche blogs.

------
Tycho
my browser opens on Yahoo UK which has normal headlines. the rest i get from
HN. i have been experimenting with Twitter a bit, but some sources just
announce way too much stuff. i odn't want 150 new tweets every time i open the
client. so i'm trying to build a follow list of people who say funny and/or
informative stuff no more than a few times per day

------
Concours
<http://mcsquare.me> is my first source and HN

------
triviatise
google reader to collate around 75 sources. I mostly just skim headlines. The
nice thing about the reader is that even when stuff is off the front page I
can go a few days without checking in and then catch up.

